
Sniffing one's own farts: Moving from GitHub to Gitlab - NickBusey
http://www.nickbusey.com/code/github-vs-gitlab/
======
damm
Be wary of listening to unasked for advice. If you want to move from Github to
Gitlab or Sourceforge or whatever you want; that's your own damned decision.

Kinda feel sorry for the person who posted this article because they worry too
much about someone who was downvoted on reddit.

Opinions are like assholes; everyone has one. If you want you can listen to
their opinion and if you don't like it politely tell them to stop and you are
not interested. If they can't handle that; you shouldn't be talking to them.

~~~
NickBusey
To be clear, the article was not so much responding to the troll's accusation,
as it was really too ridiculous to respond to, but rather use it as a humorous
opportunity to discuss my actual motivations behind the switch.

